# Suggest the Best UPS under 3k?



## AK HIL (Jun 9, 2017)

guys please suggest the best ups under 3k and i have been searching alot in online but not satisfied with the reviews. please suggest me some good models


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jun 9, 2017)

APC 600VA UPS

Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## AK HIL (Jun 9, 2017)

Reviews seems bad 

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jun 9, 2017)

AK HIL said:


> Reviews seems bad
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


I don't think so because I used it and my brother is using it without any problem.

Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## AK HIL (Jun 9, 2017)

What will be your next choice if i extend my budget?

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## AK HIL (Jun 9, 2017)

How longyou have been using this ups?




bssunilreddy said:


> APC 600VA UPS
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


 


bssunilreddy said:


> I don't think so because I used it and my brother is using it without any problem.
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk




Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jun 9, 2017)

AK HIL said:


> What will be your next choice if i extend my budget?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


APC 1.1kva UPS @ 5.5k

I have used it for 1 year or so. Now my brother is using it.
All depends on the load of the CPU while gaming which should be taken into consideration.

Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## AK HIL (Jun 9, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> APC 600VA UPS
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


Would like to know abt the alarm sound? Hope it wont be lyk my old ones.just to knw!

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jun 10, 2017)

AK HIL said:


> Would like to know abt the alarm sound? Hope it wont be lyk my old ones.just to knw!
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Just watch a tutorial in YouTube and learn from it.

Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sarvesh (Jun 10, 2017)

APC 600VA UPS - Good
APC 1.1kva UPS @ 5.5k - very good
As suggested by @bssunilreddy 

Other than those
Powercom (PCM) BNT600AP - at par with APC.


----------



## AK HIL (Jun 10, 2017)

Sarvesh said:


> APC 600VA UPS - Good
> APC 1.1kva UPS @ 5.5k - very good
> As suggested by @bssunilreddy
> 
> ...


Where can we buy powercom ups ?
Can you provide a link !

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## sling-shot (Jun 10, 2017)

Microtek has a model with 2 batteries. I don't know the advantage/disadvantage of that.


----------



## AK HIL (Jun 10, 2017)

sling-shot said:


> Microtek has a model with 2 batteries. I don't know the advantage/disadvantage of that.


I think microtek is almost as same cost as branded ups

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Sarvesh (Jun 10, 2017)

AK HIL said:


> Where can we buy powercom ups ?
> Can you provide a link !
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


It is available in computer shops here in Mumbai.
Nowadays there is an Indian version made in collaboration which is available online at Amazon
Amazon.in: Buy Asia Power IND 600 UPS Online at Low Prices in India | Reviews & Ratings


----------



## AK HIL (Jun 10, 2017)

Sarvesh said:


> It is available in computer shops here in Mumbai.
> Nowadays there is an Indian version made in collaboration which is available online at Amazon
> Amazon.in: Buy Asia Power IND 600 UPS Online at Low Prices in India | Reviews & Ratings


Thank you for giving good suggestion bro!

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------

